# sensor optico a rs232



## fabriciolionellavilla (Feb 9, 2007)

hola necesito una interface con un sensor optico que me cuente las rpm de un cilindro girando a determinadas vueltas.

alguien me puede ayudar o venderme algo ya hecho.


----------



## Aristides (Feb 9, 2007)

En el experimento #2 del libro "Control Industrial" (PDF), que está en esta dirección:

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php


----------



## fabriciolionellavilla (Feb 10, 2007)

muchas gracias por la respuesta, mi entecion es hacer un banco de pruebas inercial, la velocidad del cilindro girando es de 1500 rpm maximo y necesito dos pulsos por vuelta del cilindro, de ahi enviarlos a la pc y atravez de un soft calcular el tiempo entre estos pulsos.

si alguien ya lo tiene hecho o lo puede hacer para vendermelo sería excelente.
saludos.


----------



## edgardo_amat (Mar 8, 2007)

Tengo la interface que necesitas me dedico a fabricar bancos a rodillo de autos motos y kart


----------

